# The splendour under the Ayatollah's chador



## Disir (Jul 15, 2018)

Iran is not just another country for India. Since the days of King Darius to the Mughals, and from the families of Jamshetji Tata and Godrej to Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw and Ghorban Mohammadpour, we have so much of Persia amidst us. So much that it has silently merged into our being, giving a distinct flavour to our languages, culture, strengths, mores and habits.

Hence, an Iran sojourn had to be a special for me - a distinct experience - and it certainly proved to be that and much more. My first interaction in Tehran was a pleasant surprise and had all the elements of the poetic serenity of Hafez Shirazi.

"You know what the meaning of Hindostan is," he asked me with a twinkle in his ageing eyes and a face that radiated the warmth of an old friend. And without waiting for me to answer, he continued: "Hindostan means Dostanto, the world, a great land that is friend to the entire _duniya_." Then, with a big smile, he added: "It's a wonderful country, so many languages, religions, different people in a vast area, yet you are keeping them all together. You have so much to give to the world, I wish you make the entire world a Hindostan! Then there will be no problem. You can teach all how to live together."

I was making a courtesy call on a renowned and highly acclaimed literary figure of Iran, Mohammad-Ali Mo'allem Damghani, president of The Iranian Academy of Arts, and a personage considered to be a close aide to the supreme Iranian leader, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei. We discussed literature and the ancient threads that bind us together for more than an hour. He presented me a fabulously-produced limited edition of Ferdowsi's _Shahnameh_. And yes, another very special book, a Persion version of Sarat Chandra Chattopadhyay's Devdas, translated into that language by Fatemeh Hashemnejad.

Iran continued to remind me of old Persia and all its richness - the fragrance of each _gulaab_ (rose), the redolent recitations of the works of Ferdowsi and Hafez Shirazi and, no less, the epic Iranian mural that looks down from the ceiling of Rashtrapati Bhavan's grand Ashok Hall. Each time I attend a swearing-in ceremony there, I gape at the sheer beauty of that work. And some other paintings of Iranian origin that adorn the walls of the hallowed hall.

The three days I spent in Iran just a few weeks ago changed a lot of my perceptions about that country, its people and culture. Iran, as routinely reported to us by Western government and media agencies, is everything that stands against human values and democratic practices. Is that stereotype true? Should I not say something about what I saw and experienced for myself?

Iran must be seen and understood by Indians through Indian eyes. Iran is a people, a _tehzeeb_ that defines itself in unmatched subtlety and finesse; it's a poet's dream, it's dance, it's drama, it's fun. It is a land of unparalleled brilliance and beauty. We in India might still be debating about our Aryan roots, but Iran is sure and proud to be an Aryan land. That name itself - Iran - is directly derived from the word Aryan.

They are different from every other Muslim land - so distinctly refreshing and civilised that it cannot but strike a visitor. It reminds you that whatever form of extremism tries to envelop a society, the soul of a people finds its expression in a thousand beautiful ways.
The splendour under the Ayatollah's chador

This is the second time in a week that I have come across an anecdotal as evidence article the beauty of Iran---which is not the way presented by the Western World.  

I find this to be humorous. Because nobody knows about Iran? It's 2018.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 15, 2018)

Disir said:


> Iran is not just another country for India. Since the days of King Darius to the Mughals, and from the families of Jamshetji Tata and Godrej to Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw and Ghorban Mohammadpour, we have so much of Persia amidst us. So much that it has silently merged into our being, giving a distinct flavour to our languages, culture, strengths, mores and habits.
> 
> Hence, an Iran sojourn had to be a special for me - a distinct experience - and it certainly proved to be that and much more. My first interaction in Tehran was a pleasant surprise and had all the elements of the poetic serenity of Hafez Shirazi.
> 
> ...



wrong ----even I know that Iran was -----at one time ----PERSIA----a land
of beauty and art and intellect.     That was then--------then   ISLAM 
happened.    There are vestiges that have yet to be DESTROYED------
by islam.    Even I know that the language and culture and art and cuisine
of India is strongly influenced by ancient Persia.      Yes----it's  2018
and the tragedy of the loss of the Zoroastrian culture marks Iran ----
but that culture does continue to grace Mumbai-----and in fragments---
lots of India and even Pakistan


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Iran is not just another country for India. Since the days of King Darius to the Mughals, and from the families of Jamshetji Tata and Godrej to Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw and Ghorban Mohammadpour, we have so much of Persia amidst us. So much that it has silently merged into our being, giving a distinct flavour to our languages, culture, strengths, mores and habits.
> ...


It is not only about Zoroastrian culture I think. Waves of Arabs and Turks had their impacts on Persians worsening their genetic.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

Iranian people are very sophisticated with a unique culture and sublime cuisine.   ....


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Iranian people are very sophisticated with a unique culture and sublime cuisine.   ....



Do you remember (under Bush 1) when reporters would go out to the boondocks in name your country in the ME? It was propaganda to paint this picture of nothing but desert and camels.  I think some are still trying to correct that perception; however, it has come and gone.  You would have to  never picked up a history book, never had access to the internet, never met anyone from Iran, never read a newspaper to have that perception.  So, when I find articles like this I wonder who the hell are they talking to.


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Iranian people are very sophisticated with a unique culture and sublime cuisine.   ....


What do you mean saying 'sophisticated'? And what unique is in their culture?


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Iranian people are very sophisticated with a unique culture and sublime cuisine.   ....
> ...


Iran sure had a great history in the past and was one of the main points of the ancient culture. But what it has become now? Considering statements of Iranian officials (most recent about clouds) that makes me sad about their current level.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

One of the most interesting episodes of the late Anthony Bourdain's series "Parts Unknown" was when he traveled to Iran. He filmed and interviewed average Iranian people during their daily routine and living normal lives. Bourdain also has a home cooked dinner with an Iranian family that proves to be quite eye opening.

All on all, it's a rare look at the people of Iran just enjoying life. Something you never see on the hate Iran hysteria of the western mainstream media.  ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

ESay said:


> Iran sure had a great history in the past and was one of the main points of the ancient culture. But what it has become now? Considering statements of Iranian officials (most recent about clouds) that makes me sad about their current level.


I suggest that you google HAARP and other related links, and read about the U.S. military's secret program of weather modification so that it can be used as a weapon.   ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> Iran is not just another country for India. Since the days of King Darius to the Mughals, and from the families of Jamshetji Tata and Godrej to Field Marshal Sam Manekshaw and Ghorban Mohammadpour, we have so much of Persia amidst us. So much that it has silently merged into our being, giving a distinct flavour to our languages, culture, strengths, mores and habits.
> 
> Hence, an Iran sojourn had to be a special for me - a distinct experience - and it certainly proved to be that and much more. My first interaction in Tehran was a pleasant surprise and had all the elements of the poetic serenity of Hafez Shirazi.
> 
> ...



I saw a lot of pictures of their Christmas trees and people last Christmas for some reason. All I know is that they are not what the AP makes them out to be.

The women don't have to wear hijabs n stuff. A month or two later, they suffered a bad terrorist carbomb attack for helping Syria kill ISIS.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Iran sure had a great history in the past and was one of the main points of the ancient culture. But what it has become now? Considering statements of Iranian officials (most recent about clouds) that makes me sad about their current level.
> ...



Oh nos! Not the HAARP! Dale Smith, is that you?


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

ESay said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Politics aside because that is the primary issue when we discuss Iran: most people live in apartments or houses, have paved roads, there is a car industry, a fashion industry, places to work out, a film industry, literature, art, architecture, restaurants, coffee shops, museums, universities, etc. 

The people are different from the government. That is important to remember. They don't have any control over Ali Khamenei. They don't have control over the foreign policy. They don't have the "freedom" that the US citizens have to criticize the government.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

This barely received any media coverage in the U.S and other western media outlets. I personally believe this unprecedented localized event directed at Tehran was a message to the Iranian leadership as to the capabilities of the U.S. military.  ...   

*2014 Tehran dust storm*

"A massive dust storm took place in Tehran on June 2, 2014 at 4:50pm (local time). 5 men were killed, more than 30 people were injured, and a few cars were destroyed. Falling trees and objects in balconies disconnected 65 of 1200 electric 20 KW lines.

During the spring of 2014, heavy rain and hailstorms struck the Iranian capital of Tehran, surprising residents and causing traffic jams across the city. The fierce June 2 hurricane, packed with thunder and lightning, battered the northern parts of Tehran and lasted for more than an hour. According to Institute of Geophysics, wind speed was 80 km/h the Meteorological Organization of Iran reported 120 km/h. Air pressure was 4 mbar.

2014 Tehran dust storm - Wikipedia


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Iran sure had a great history in the past and was one of the main points of the ancient culture. But what it has become now? Considering statements of Iranian officials (most recent about clouds) that makes me sad about their current level.
> ...


I doubt that you can change the weather in one exact country not affecting the whole region. It is not only about the clouds anyway. A couple of years ago one of their officials accused Siemens of inserting microbombs in their equipment. The story about their new generation fighter jet. All these stories cause only damage to the image of Iran.


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

They regularly have dust storms in Iran....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> The people are different from the government. That is important to remember. They don't have any control over Ali Khamenei. They don't have control over the foreign policy. They don't have the "freedom" that the US citizens have to criticize the government.


Although we American citizens do have the freedom to criticize our government. But we, like the Iranian's in their country, have basically no say over the foreign policies of the U.S. government.  ...


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Can you name a renowned architecture or musician or scientist from Iran who is known all over the world for their achievments?
I think quite opposite. The government is somewhat the mirror of the society.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> They regularly have dust storms in Iran....


The difference was this storm happened on a clear blue sky day and came out of nowhere. Plus, the violent storm was localized directly on the Iranian capital. And strangely, it only lasted about an hour. No one living in Iran had ever seen anything like this before, even the western journalists stationed in Iran reported the event because it was soo unusual.

Anyone who thinks the U.S. military isn't working on weaponizing the weather as a strategy of war is being naive.   ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

ESay said:


> Can you name a renowned architecture or musician or scientist from Iran who is known all over the world for their achievments?


The Iranian muslim poet Rumi has for decades been the best selling work of poetry in the U.S. and most western countries. His books can be found at all major book retailers.

Iran is renowned world wide for producing great works of poetry and great literature.   ...


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

ESay said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



I have not interacted enough with you to develop rapport to even guess whom you have heard of.  

I vehemently disagree with the government being a mirror of society. That viewpoint creates a justification for the murder of civilians.


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > They regularly have dust storms in Iran....
> ...


Iran to mulch desert areas to combat dust storms



I have heard of the prior program. Brought by the same people that brought this puppy. 
https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/rp3h/lansberry/mkultra.pdf

That said, dust storms/sand storms are common. I would be very careful.


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


It would be enough to mention a couple of names which you think are most prominent.

The governments dont consist of Marsians, they are the same people but the one who gave power; and no givernment can survive without support of considerable part of society. What that has to do with justification of murders I dont understand.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Iranian people are very sophisticated with a unique culture and sublime cuisine.   ....



so true.     For the record----DO NOT TELL AN IRANIAN----that his cuisine is "influenced"  by
that of arabs--------he might vomit


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

ESay said:


> I doubt that you can change the weather in one exact country not affecting the whole region. It is not only about the clouds anyway. A couple of years ago one of their officials accused Siemens of inserting microbombs in their equipment. The story about their new generation fighter jet. All these stories cause only damage to the image of Iran.


The Iranian government has a legitimate reason to be paranoid of the west, and the U.S. government in particular.

In the 1950's our CIA covertly overthru the democratically elected president of Iran, and replaced him with a brutal dictator propped up and financed by the American government, who made the life of the average Iranian citizen a living hell for the next 25 years.

Then a couple of decades later the U.S. government supplied the Iraqi dictator Saddam with weapons and intel. And encouraged him to attack Iran in a brutal U.S. financed war that last 10 years.

Although, Iran hasn't attacked another country in over 300 years, and had zero to do with the 9/11 event. The idiot Pres, Bush declared Iran as one of the three members of the "Axis of Evil" who needs to be taken out. 

And of course there is the worlds first digital cyberweapon "Stuxnet" directed towards Iran's infrastructure and military by the U.S. / Israel cabal.  ...  

Stuxnet - Wikipedia


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that you can change the weather in one exact country not affecting the whole region. It is not only about the clouds anyway. A couple of years ago one of their officials accused Siemens of inserting microbombs in their equipment. The story about their new generation fighter jet. All these stories cause only damage to the image of Iran.
> ...


Not president, the prime minister Mossadyk. 
As a whole I agree with you. I have no doubt that western governments and the US government in particular dont give a damn about democracy, human rights and economical prosperity of other countries and their people. And many events reduced credibility of these governments almost to zero. The Iranian government, considering that it has chosen the way of confronting the Western elites, might choose the opposite way - the way of truth, promoted by their ancient religion. But unfortunately that is not the case.


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

ESay said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



Ebrahim Hamedi. Leila Araghian.

No, the governments don't consist of Marsians. They are not the same people that gave them power.  That government has had a habit of simply killing people for stupid crap or jailing them for 16 years for producing underground music. There is a reason that other countries don't have the same rights that we do--we are noisy. Haven't said a whole lot in the last few years but the jumping up and down and screaming some nonsensical crap is down to an art. 

Remember this?  


There is a mindset that comes with the government that mirrors the people. It's propaganda that promotes indiscriminate killing, as well as, promotion of regime change tactics in many countries.


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt that you can change the weather in one exact country not affecting the whole region. It is not only about the clouds anyway. A couple of years ago one of their officials accused Siemens of inserting microbombs in their equipment. The story about their new generation fighter jet. All these stories cause only damage to the image of Iran.
> ...



The US also supplied weapons to Iran during the Iraq-Iran war.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> The US also supplied weapons to Iran during the Iraq-Iran war.


We only supplied a small amount of weapons to Iran when Saddam's Iraq started winning the war.

Actually, the U.S. government didn't want either side to win the war. So we kept the war going for 10 years by supplying just enough weapons and materials so that one side couldn't decisively defeat the other side.

It was a sick, immoral game the U.S. was playing on the behalf of Israel, and cost countless lives wasted on both sides for nothing.  ...


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


I am sorry, but I still dont understand how this mindset justifies killing people. Albright was a high ranked politician who served the interests of the US elite. If these interests required deaths not only 5 hundred thousands people but 5 million people, that wouldnt stop them. Thats all of it.


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > The US also supplied weapons to Iran during the Iraq-Iran war.
> ...



Ya, except they didn't do anything on behalf of Israel.


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

ESay said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...



It doesn't justify anything in the true sense of justification. It's propaganda that is used to get the American people on board.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> Ya, except they didn't do anything on behalf of Israel.


Israel was the only ME country to benefit from the Iran-Iraq war. It tied up and wore down their enemies for years. 

Israel does everything it can to keep the ME destabilized. The zionist Jewish lobby is the most powerful political lobby in the U.S. and can heavily influence American foreign policy.

Like I always say, anytime there is war, chaos, or social unrest in the ME, just scratch the surface a little, and you'll find zionist Israel behind the scenes financing and organizing the event.  ...


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


I think that American propaganda is based on absolutely different clause. There are bad guys who hold the power and there are good gyus (common people) who need help to remove the bad guys from the helm.


----------



## Disir (Jul 21, 2018)

ESay said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Common people that will just happen to allow the US to exploit their country for a small amount of power.  Puppet government. Regime change.  Indiscriminate killing.


----------



## ESay (Jul 21, 2018)

Disir said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Yes. And how does the idea that the government is a mirror of a society help achieve this?


----------

